# New here



## Comrade (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi, long time married, conflict this night.
My wife is not happy, she has lost much respect for me, speaks of leaving.
I do see this as a pattern, her mother grew to despise her father, lots of criticism, insults and she clearly doesn't see the pattern. ( it seems clinical)
I work hard, respectful and I love her.
She does not accept my point of view and is becoming increasingly difficult. 
We are Christian and this is especially difficult for me. How can a women see the good and stave off the criticism?
I am no rollover, and believe in this commitment


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM. Sorry you are going through this. 

I have some questions that might help us understand your situation better.

How long have you two been married? Do you have any children together?

Could you give us a couple of examples of things that she is upset about?


----------



## Comrade (Aug 27, 2021)

Thanks, today, she is livid that I didn't finish the bathroom renovation ...seems bizarre .
This escalated to a place where I asked her why she is so unable to accept me as I am.
I have a business that is run from home, manage the farm . 
I just see a pattern, her father is long passed away and the poor guy was just pummeled ( verbally)by the mother in law...she still does this. My fear is this behavior is unstoppable.
I am no doormat but I see this in her siblings, her daughter, and neices in their lives


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Comrade said:


> I have a business that is run from home, manage the farm .


Your farm or her farm?
I'd be more worried about asset loss than wife loss.

PS. Her Christianity won't play any part in the divorce.
Been there, divorce lawyers trump God.

Good luck Comrade!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Comrade said:


> Thanks, today, she is livid that I didn't finish the bathroom renovation ...seems bizarre .


How long has the bathroom renovation been in an incomplete state? What remains to be done?



Comrade said:


> This escalated to a place where I asked her why she is so unable to accept me as I am.





Comrade said:


> I have a business that is run from home, manage the farm .


How many hours a week do you work? Does your wife have a job? If so how many hours a week does she work?



Comrade said:


> I just see a pattern, her father is long passed away and the poor guy was just pummeled ( verbally)by the mother in law...she still does this. My fear is this behavior is unstoppable.
> I am no doormat but I see this in her siblings, her daughter, and neices in their lives


Extended family dynamics can be a problem.


----------

